# Topics > Entities > Companies >  AssemblyAI, Inc., automatic speech recognition, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist2

assemblyai.com
assembly.ai

youtube.com/AssemblyAI

facebook.com/AssemblyAI

twitter.com/AssemblyAI

linkedin.com/company/assemblyai

instagram.com/assemblyai

discord.com/invite/CEqt6x2YPK

Founder and CEO - Dylan Fox

Products and projects:

Core Transcription

----------

